# Solved: Use ONBOARD GRAPHICS + GTX 460 at the same time!



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

^^
Like the title says. I have a MSI Cyclone GTX 460 768MB OC. I want to use it at the same time as my Onboard Graphics (I have a Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H motherboard).
The reason I want to do this is because my graphics card has x2 DVI connectors and x1 mini HDMI connector. My mobo has VGA and HDMI connector, but I cannot use them because my graphics card makes the onboard graphics disabled. I want to use the HDMI or VGA connectors to connect to my LG 42" LED TV (my TV only has x1 VGA and x4 HDMI). That's why I want to use the onboard graphics (I don't want to buy a HDMI to miniHDMI adapter). And I also don't want to have to remove my Graphics Card just to connect HDMI (or have to disable my GTX 460 because then I won't be able to play games as good).
To sum it up, I want to be able to use both graphics cards without disabling or removing a graphics card and be able to connect to TV by VGA or HDMI.

If you have any questions or if I was unclear on something, please respond and I will do my best to answer.

Link to mobo specs:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128444

Link to graphics card specs:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127512


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

* bump * bumpity bumpity bump!
Stilll waitttinngg...


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

*BUMP* x2
Help is greatly appreciated.
Also, the onboard graphics card is a ATI Radeon HD 4250.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

As far as I am aware this isn't possible, you have to use one or the other. This isn't only because you have 1 standalone card and 1 onboard, but they are also different chipsets (1 ATI / 1 NVidia) and this in turn would likely cause problems.

If you want to use your TV with decent graphics (for gaming or whatever) your options would be to get a HDMI converter for the mini HDMI output, or a DVI-VGA converter for the DVI output on the 460GTX.


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

But I heard its been done. This thread I saw said you could use the graphics card and the onboard graphics even if they are different chipsets (ATI/nVidia). The guy said the only difference would be that Physx would be disabled when the onboard graphics is enabled.
BTW I have Win732bit (gonna get 64bit soon)


Here is another one. I found this in one of the links below said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes you can use onboard and pci express cards at the same time. Just configure in the BIOS the onboard as the main video adapter.
> 
> ...


Links:
http://www.techrepublic.com/forum/questions/101-215519


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Reading that thread and doing a little more looking around, it may be down to your BIOS. It seems like you can with some motherboards but not with others, with no real logic determine which is which.

I take it you have looked in the BIOS and set the onboard card as your primary video adaptor (if you can)? That seems to be a deciding factor in quite a few cases, the vast majority of people that can't set the onboard to primary, or if the onboard is automatically disabled by installing a standalone, seem to be unsuccessful.


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tanis said:


> Reading that thread and doing a little more looking around, it may be down to your BIOS. It seems like you can with some motherboards but not with others, with no real logic determine which is which.
> 
> I take it you have looked in the BIOS and set the onboard card as your primary video adaptor (if you can)? That seems to be a deciding factor in quite a few cases, the vast majority of people that can't set the onboard to primary, or if the onboard is automatically disabled by installing a standalone, seem to be unsuccessful.


Yes, I tried setting the onboard graphics as the primary in "Init Display First (or something like that)" in the BIOS. It was under Advanced instead of Integrated Peripherals. BAD IDEA! I found out the Onboard graphics is autodisabled when the PCI Graphics Card, so the screen was black and there was no signal when I connected to onboard DVI OR Graphics card DVI. I ended up having to remove the graphics card and then change settings in BIOS. Then I put the graphics card back in and restarted. Its back to normal now, but I wasted a lot of time fixing the PC.
I don't want to go through that experience again. I guess this can't be done, I'll just close this thread and mark it as solved.


----------

